# Fuoco's Mansion



## FancyBubbles (Jul 2, 2019)

The name is that because he's actually the very first inhabitant for this tank. And he's also the only one in the tank. This tank was given to my parents from their friend a long time ago. Never used it till this year, when I got my betta. I don't really plan on getting other inhabitants. (Probably just me worrying about Fuoco catching some disease from them, or him being stressed.) But since this is my first time correctly caring for a betta, for now I'm just keeping him in the tank. Maybe later when I become more experienced, I'll keep snail(s) or shrimp in here too.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The tank looks nice, How big is it?


----------



## FancyBubbles (Jul 2, 2019)

It's about a 10 gallon, probably 10.5 (based on dimensions, it's slightly bigger)


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Will make a great mansion for any betta.


----------

